# The big question



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay:

Puppies don't deliver movies on-demand. Therefore, cable is better than puppies.

And when you fall down, that's gravity's fault. So cable is better than gravity, obviously.

So I ask you all....

....are puppies better than gravity?


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Duh


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Before anyone comes forth with an answer, don't forget to work pi into the equation.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I'm afraid that's the kind of question only Batman could answer... Remember those weird machines in his batlab from the 1960's serie?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I think we should use the pythagorean theorem and PI as zombie said.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Pete said:


> Okay:
> 
> Puppies don't deliver movies on-demand. Therefore, cable is better than puppies.
> 
> ...


"Gravity Sucks!!!"


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Forbidden Crypts said:


> "Gravity Sucks!!!"


LOL Crypts


----------

